# Ants attacking bread?



## pckouris (Jul 7, 2006)

Never had this experience before!
I put some bread in a paper bag and put into another on the counter for today. And what did I find this morning? Ants in the bag with the bread having a feast! I didn't know ants would go after bread?
I've been keeping my bread in the refrig and freezer. But last night, I just thought I would like it out so I could get to it first thing this morning.
Guess this will be the last time I try this trick. 
Plastic bag in the refrig again.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2006)

...or you could address the 'ants in the kitchen' issue.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jul 7, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> ...or you could address the 'ants in the kitchen' issue.


 
I agree, i wouldn't worry so much about wht they're attacking, but why they are there in the first place, after all, if you don't have ants, they won't eat anything


----------



## jkath (Jul 7, 2006)

Keep in mind ants will come inside when there's a lot of heat outdoors, or if you've been watering your garden & lawn more. (Apparently they don't like being wet!)  
Also, bread has sugars in it, which leads me to believe you've got sweet-seeking ants. They're such menaces! I'd call your friendly ant guy asap! Best to get one that uses natural products that won't hurt you, your pets or your food.


----------



## pckouris (Jul 7, 2006)

Outside, hot and a good deal of rain! 
I don't have ants, ever! This is a first for me because I spray outside and inside. 
I keep everthing clean and never ever even leave crumbs!
Back to spraying after the rains and back into the refrig for the bread! After all we are in the Tropics here in Marathon!


----------



## Corinne (Jul 7, 2006)

I think you'll be better off keeping your bread in the freezer & taking out what you need, when you need it & letting it thaw. It will be "fresher" than refrigerating it.


----------



## TexasTamale (Jul 7, 2006)

Ants HATE Mint!






Plant Mint!!! 
My Grammy taught me this years ago, it smells good, safe for all concerened, and works great! Plant *mint* near entrances and borders.
I bet your Garden Centers already have some 4" potted pots of Mint, available now, for you to plant now....Good Luck!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I hate frozen, thawed-out Bread!) LOL


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 7, 2006)

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> Ants HATE Mint!



I had no idea!  I wonder why ants hate mint?  I certainly LOVE it...


----------



## TexasTamale (Jul 8, 2006)

This
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....is the "Ant hating Mint" 
I'm a Joker with all my Post's graphics......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I Googled Grammy's Theory, it seems lotza different herbs are good for Pests.
hope I did not offend.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 11, 2006)

Mice also hate mint.


----------

